# What Rogers don't want to tell you: iPhone 3G $250 + three-year $15/month contract



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

A friend of mine in Vancouver has recently managed to buy a new iPhone from Fido for $250 by committing to extend her existing $15 per month voice-only contract for three years. 

It was only by perseverance that she finally managed to get them to admit she could do this, and only after contacting them on the phone. Trying to get an email confirmation was impossible.

At one point, she was told she could do it, but that without a data plan, she would not be able to download apps or upgrade the iPhone firmware. This either indicates a pitiful ignorance on the part of the Rogers agent or a deliberate policy of lying to customers in order to steer them towards the expensive data plan.  

So she now has her 3G iPhone; the data service has been deactivated by Rogers and she uses WiFi for her Internet connectivity.

The extra $50 for the phone is nearly completely paid for in her first-month's savings ($60-$15 =$45) and she will save $1570 over three years, less the cost of any WiFi cards she may have to buy when she is away from her home network.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

You can get any plan you want at all, and it's been that way since day 1, a $50 one time charge for anything under $35. It's pretty plain on their site too, anyone can do it, but make SURE you get them to BLOCK data... or you are screwed.


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

Elric,

I disagree with you. The Rogers site is very carefully constructed to steer users towards the $60 per month data plan and the ill-informed/deceptive email feedback is designed to encourage people towards that plan.

Basically, unless you know what to ask for, they are going to charge you $45 a month for three years for a service you probably don't need. I've been using my 2G iPhone for over a year as a WiFi only device (no data plan where I live, even if I did have a 3G phone) and it is a perfectly satisfactory solution.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

mycroft said:


> Elric,
> I disagree with you. The Rogers site is very carefully constructed to steer users towards the $60 per month data plan and the ill-informed/deceptive email feedback is designed to encourage people towards that plan.


Perhaps the current site does...but it wasn't the case on day one. 
Regardless, it's just marketing/sales grab like every other phone provider.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

The local Fido salesperson told me I could get an iPhone for $199 on their $15/month voice plan, add data, then cancel data.

I am not interested in getting an iPhone, so I did not enquire further. But for those who do not want data, it might be worth pursuing.

If anyone else can confirm this, it would help lots. For example, if data is cancelled, is there a penalty? Can one cancel at anytime, or is there a 3 month notification period?


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

Can you suggest a good cheap plan with rogers?

I'm paying like $100/month for something like 200 minutes UL weekend/evenings, plus an iphone bundle and the 6gb data plan which is about 5.5gb more than I need.


----------



## gmag (Nov 18, 2008)

ask for the employee insider plan....i think that's what it is called. if you have a CAA/Costco or any other membership...its a voiceplan for $17.50 that will get you 200 mins UL eve/wknds. That should trim your monthly bill to about $80/mth. Not cheap but cheaper.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So what your saying is that I can go into a Rogers store, ask for an iPhone for $250 and ask to be put on a $15/month plan with no data???


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> So what your saying is that I can go into a Rogers store, ask for an iPhone for $250 and ask to be put on a $15/month plan with no data???


Interesting....


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

if only someone could confirm... I mean someone who's actually done this, not someones brothers bestfriend sisters mothers girlfriend


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

She probably has a grandfathered plan


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> She probably has a grandfathered plan


Not sure about that as Fido is now offering $15 plans with no System Access Fee...


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> if only someone could confirm... I mean someone who's actually done this, not someones brothers bestfriend sisters mothers girlfriend.


With a device as popular as the iPhone, you would think that there would have been many to answer the queries raised here.

But, maybe, everybody has a data plan......


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm going to be doing just that in the morning. Confirmed today on the phone with FIDO it can be done. I'll be getting an iphone for $250, ( or $350 for 16) and $15/month no System access fee. Plus $35 one time setup plus taxes on a three year contract and shut-off data.
I got my wife an Iphone this summer with Rogers, she needs a cell phone every day. I use a pager only. She is getting tired of me loading up her iphone with apps I like and then wanting to use it! I was planning to drop $300 for an ipod touch to get around this, but now I'm going to cancel my pager (only a few dollars cheaper than the basic FIDO plan) and use the iphone. I have WiFi at Home and Work, which is 95% of where I would use it. I think I can keep my use of the phone down under the 50min/ month since I would be using it about like my pager anyway. My wife will be happy since I will leave her phone alone!
One question; can I load purchased apps onto both phones, without buying it again?
Larry


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe it lets you authorize an app on up to five computers. When I want one the gf has bought I just sign into her Apple account on iTunes, download the app onto my computer and install it on the phone without any problems. You just need to sign in as that person to do any updates for the app going forward.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I believe it lets you authorize an app on up to five computers. When I want one the gf has bought I just sign into her Apple account on iTunes, download the app onto my computer and install it on the phone without any problems. You just need to sign in as that person to do any updates for the app going forward.


We will both be connecting to itunes through the same desktop and the same itunes account, just two devices. Will that work?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

lnorman said:


> We will both be connecting to itunes through the same desktop and the same itunes account, just two devices. Will that work?


I'm doing that with 2 iPod touches and it works fine. No reason it shouldn't work for 2 iPhone's. Let us know how you make out tomorrow! Is there any penalty for blocking data?


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

The sales guy on the 1-888 line seemed to know exactly what I was looking to do, and was fine with it. he admited in stores they would work very hard to steer you back to data plans but there is no requirement to have one, no mention of any fee or penalty for blocking data, but I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

We want to do just this same sort of thing - get an iPhone on our current 'plan' with data locked out. Can anyone recommend a Rogers store in the Ottawa/Smith Falls/Kemptville area that actually understands iPhone and can get the job done without hassle or would we be better off to deal with this over the phone?


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm just pausing to consider if the 50 minute $15/month plan is too restrictive even for my limited phone use. I might add the evenings and weekends unlimited for $5/ month with Fido. The next step up would be the $17.50 plus $6.95 SAF plan with Rogers that gives 200 minutes and the free evenings and weekends. Both seem to be happy to do this with Data shut off and no data plan. Any of these three plans is a pretty affordable cellphone with what amounts to a built in WiFi capable Ipod touch for $250.
Larry


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

its been llike that from day one.

all you had to do was ask them the sales reps on the phone. even further, you could have read post after post of customer's experiences or even read on the Rogers website.

On the rogers website, when it was first released said you don't have to get the data plan. all you have to do is pay the 250 or 350 for the 8 or 16 gb phones. Lots of people assumed you had to and didn't ask/ read information posted. 

if you read, like me, about not having to get the data plan on the website, then this thread didn't have to be opened.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So you're upset there's a thread open about something you already knew about? 

Personally i'd rather read about it here then trying to find the information on Rogers website...

Inorman - I think you can change the plan without much fuss if you find the $15 plan isn't sufficient for your needs.


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> So you're upset there's a thread open about something you already knew about?
> 
> Personally i'd rather read about it here then trying to find the information on Rogers website...
> 
> Inorman - I think you can change the plan without much fuss if you find the $15 plan isn't sufficient for your needs.


i'm not upset, it was posted RIGHT next to the iphone plans when it was first released. i'm just dumbfounded people assumed u had to without asking first.

THOUGH...i know the sales reps at Rogers, i overheard her Blatantly lying to customers about mandatory of getting the iphones with the data plan- which ain't right at all. people run on commission i'm assuming on the plans they dish out. 

you don't get charged for upgrading a plan in terms of pricepoints but you get charged for downgrading a plan in price-points


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

koreancabbage said:


> i'm just dumbfounded people assumed u had to without asking first.


There have been some changes recently to Rogers and Fido plans, it doesn't hurt to have "another" thread to help people who might be "dumbfounded" (as you say) discover all of the options available to them. That's what this community is for, after all.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

DDKD726 said:


> Inorman - I think you can change the plan without much fuss if you find the $15 plan isn't sufficient for your needs.



Thanks, I'm sure that's true, I just need to figure out whether to get on board with FIDO or Rogers at this basic level. If I decide I just can't live without more airtime or a Data package, who will be better to upgrade with??
I think I might also get a bit of a discount with Rogers since I have one cell phone with them already and my home cable.
Larry


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Does Rogers offer per second billing? I know Fido does for sure...


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

I find Fido offers overall better deals: Per second billing and no SAF. Rogers is basically per minute billing.

The thing Rogers has is a broader coverage area, which for Fido costs an additional $5/month. However, unless you live or are travelling to the boonies it's not a big deal.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I was told that if I had no Data plan I would not be able to get my voice mail as it's data based only! so I need a data plan!


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Lots of good questions! I did not know the coverage was different between Rogers and FIDO, I thought it was essentially the same network. I don't think Rogers does /sec billing so the 250 minutes might not go much farther than the 50 on FIDO as /sec. Do you get voice mail at all with these basic packages? if not, data or not may not affect this.
Still considering.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

lnorman said:


> Still considering.


A rather inelegant, but cheap solution could be get a free phone with $100 airtime purchase at 7-11 (which works on the Rogers / Fido network). The $100 is good for 1 year, and at 20c/min, will give 42 min/month. No SAF. Caller ID, voicemail included. 

Then buy an iPod Touch.

Like I said, inelegant......


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes that might be the lowest cost solution, but at work I already have to carry a very low tech bulky portable phone, and I have been carrying a small pager. I would be willing to swap the pager for the iphone, especially for all the added functionality, but two phones and a touch and It'll start to feel like Batman utility belt. Simple and elegant is worth a few bucks to me.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

lnorman said:


> Lots of good questions! I did not know the coverage was different between Rogers and FIDO, I thought it was essentially the same network. I don't think Rogers does /sec billing so the 250 minutes might not go much farther than the 50 on FIDO as /sec. Do you get voice mail at all with these basic packages? if not, data or not may not affect this.
> Still considering.


Fido calls it "Expanded Coverage" or something to that effect.

With the monthly plans you get call waiting and forwarding, and I believe conference calling. Call display and VM are extra ($10/month for both).

With prepaid you get: Call waiting/forwarding, display and VM.

I'm on Rogers prepaid with a 1st gen. iPhone. I pay $100/year and am on the All Day plan (25-cents for the first five minutes, 15-cents/minute thereafter). Data is blocked as I have wifi virtually everywhere I go. This is about as cheap as one can get.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

can I get the iphone for $250 on a pre-pay? I think this is only available with the (3 year) monthly contract. How did you aquire your iphone if not on a three year contract? I guess the cheapest 3 year contract is still the FIDO $15/month at $180 /year with 50 minutes/month. This is affordable for me, I'm trying to decide if I need/want more. and what is important to me of the various options and differnences between the services.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

My iPhone is a first generation one. Back in the good ol' days when AT&T didn't require one to sign-up on the spot.

At the moment your best bet is to buy one off eBay, or, buy the iPhone on a 3-year contract with the cheapest plan, then just live with the plan for three years. You can cancel your contract after a month, but the cost is pretty high (~$400, I believe).


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Keeping the FIDO plan for 3 years costs $540, so it'd be hard to get a 3G phone for much less than that plus the $250 for the iphone from them. In fact that's less than what I was told a repalacement phone would be if you lost one.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah.. With Fido's new plans, getting an iPhone is quite affordable now.


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

Post #10


> if only someone could confirm... I mean someone who's actually done this, not someones brothers bestfriend sisters mothers girlfriend


Sorry for the delay in responding. For some reason, even though I started this thread, the system wouldn't let me post responses.

The


> someones brothers bestfriend sisters mothers girlfriend


 does exist. She is my wife's cousin and after having the iPhone for two-weeks, she now finds it hard to believe how she managed without one. I bought her a copy of the (updated) "iPhone - The Missing Manual" which she has found very useful.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I finally got of my keister and got the iphone today at a Roger's store. I got the EPP , 200 anytime plus free eve/weekend for $17.50 plus 6.95 SAF plus .50 911. This is more than the Basic Fido plan by almost $10/ month, but I figured I'd want to add the evenings and weekends to Fido and maybe the extended range so it'd be a wash. I figured Rogers was more likely to have broader options for Data if I want to add it later.

First two guys in the store said it couldn't be done, then a bunch of other nonsense about how "nothing" would work with Data shut off etc. ( most functionality is there when on Wifi and it's at least a good phone+ an ipod touch otherwise). Third guy in was friendly and helpful. We were on the phone with Rogers as we un-bricked it to shut off data at source, so I hope for no data charges from setup and none from now on either.

I spent $350 on the 16GB phone plus $35 for setup, there was a free offering of up to $50 for an accessory on a new account. I didn't like any of the cases in stock, so took a dock, but that was silly since I can't use one with any case I like. I'll probably return it for bluetooth headset.
Thanks to this thread and others for the info. If not for them I'd have believed the sales drones who said it could not be done.


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

> Well, I finally got of my keister and got the iphone today at a Roger's store.


lnorman, 

I'm glad this thread has been useful. I deliberately chose the provocative title in order to attract attention.

I'm interested to know what your $35 setup charge was for. Is this charge iPhone specific and if so, what did you get for your money, or is it a charge for any new account?


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

mycroft said:


> lnorman,
> 
> I'm glad this thread has been useful. I deliberately chose the provocative title in order to attract attention.
> 
> I'm interested to know what your $35 setup charge was for. Is this charge iPhone specific and if so, what did you get for your money, or is it a charge for any new account?


I think it's a charge for iphone ( any phone) on a new account if the monthly is less than a certain amount (~$30?). Both stores and a phone rep were all consistent about charging this. What does it get you? Like everything else related, you give them lots of money and you get a cool phone.


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

If it's any consolation, my jailbroken, unlocked first generation iPhone cost me $500 (*) here in Vietnam. However, my company supplied the SIM and pays the monthly bill.  

And of course, it's not a "cool phone". It's a "cool, handheld Unix computer with phone capabilities". It is also an example of Arthur C. Clarke's Third Law: "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."

* Actually, it was $1000. The first one I bought for my wife and before I had finished configuring it for her, I phoned my supplier and ordered another one!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

JustAMacUser said:


> or, buy the iPhone on a 3-year contract with the cheapest plan, then just live with the plan for three years. You can cancel your contract after a month, but the cost is pretty high (~$400, I believe).


You only have to "live with" Rogers for 3 years, you can get a new phone the very next day, or change your plan 7 times per day. Just to clarify, I have had SOOOO many people ask "will the phone even LAST 3 years?" or "what if it breaks after a year?" or my favorite, "what if Apple comes out with a new one?"

The answer is, get a new one.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Elric. Poor word choices on my part.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

lnorman said:


> I think it's a charge for iphone ( any phone) on a new account if the monthly is less than a certain amount (~$30?). Both stores and a phone rep were all consistent about charging this. What does it get you? Like everything else related, you give them lots of money and you get a cool phone.


It's a one-time "Activation Fee", not to be confused with the "System Access Fee" which is a monthly rip-off. The activation fee of $35 is charged to anyone who wants to start giving Rogers their money, like the car dealers admin fee, to cover all the hard labour they have to go through to get you in their system.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> The activation fee of $35 is charged to anyone who wants to start giving Rogers their money... to cover all the hard labour they have to go through to get you in their system.


Yeah.. We all know it's difficult to press those keys.

It's like when I bought some furniture from Leon's. I opted for the 6-month no-interest plan because it did not include an admin. fee. The 12-month no-interest included a $35 admin. fee. The difference? Checking a box on the invoice. Whoa.. that's worth $35 for sure!


----------



## EricStenberg (Jul 26, 2008)

I had absolutely no idea about any of this! Big ups to everyone in here being able to give such great, precise info!

Just wondering though...with a "dataless" iPhone, would I still be able to send/receive text messages and voicemail? I'm looking into getting Rogers's EPP and adding on the $11 value pack for callerID, voicemail, WhoCalled, and 125 txt messages. I absolutely need my voicemail and I text a fair bit so it's relatively important...

Thanks guys!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

gmag said:


> ask for the employee insider plan....i think that's what it is called. if you have a CAA/Costco or any other membership...its a voiceplan for $17.50 that will get you 200 mins UL eve/wknds. That should trim your monthly bill to about $80/mth. Not cheap but cheaper.


I just did that by simply using my aeroplan numbers. Made things easier to swallow.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

EricStenberg said:


> Just wondering though...with a "dataless" iPhone, would I still be able to send/receive text messages and voicemail? I'm looking into getting Rogers's EPP and adding on the $11 value pack for callerID, voicemail, WhoCalled, and 125 txt messages. I absolutely need my voicemail and I text a fair bit so it's relatively important...Thanks guys!


I've been using a first-gen iPhone for over a year without a data plan and I've been quite happy. To answer your questions...without data, the visual voice-mail component doesn't work, but you still get the red-dotted message waiting indicator. Press it and it connects to Rogers voicemail and you get your messages. You also can go to the rogers voicemail website and set-up your account to your liking. I route my business line's voicemail (it's on Rogers Home Phone) onto my iPhone...that way, I have one voicemail account for both phones, which makes my life a lot more manageable. Plus you can arrange it so that a copy of your incoming voicemail messages are emailed to you (which is really handy if you need to archive that kind of stuff).

As for texting, you don't need data for that to work. You can send and receive anywhere you get cellphone reception. It is metered separately from data, and that's where one of Rogers' add-on packages comes in handy.


----------



## EricStenberg (Jul 26, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks a million! Hopefully I'll be picking up an iPhone in the next few days then!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

EricStenberg said:


> Beautiful! Thanks a million! Hopefully I'll be picking up an iPhone in the next few days then!


Just be sure to specify that you want Edge/3G data disabled on the phone (prevents you from ever connecting by accident and then getting a scary bill later).


----------



## mycroft (Apr 4, 2005)

Back to the top. Maybe a few more people will be able to avoid paying the "Rogers Monthly Tax".


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, i love my three year contract. 

my5+5 long distance
5pm calling option
Iphone Value Pack
6gb data

tax and saf its 74.88 i think around there.


----------

